# Axle keeps coming out



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I just installed a drivers side axle about a week ago. I've been having issues with the front end, maybe out of align. Jacked it up today to check out the front end and noticed the axle popped out. There is a brass ring, This sits outside the tranny, correct? (round ring, silver on some axles). Why would this pop out from jacking up the car?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

It should be held by the spring ring that drops into the slot in the splines.
So either you didnt get it in far enough, so it engaged, or the spring ring is not holding.
try pushing it in when the car has weight on the wheels, then you should be able to hand pull it and it shouldnt come out.
It did have the spring ring when you put it back in ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The seal boss should in inside the seal. Is this what you are calling the silver ring.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> The seal boss should in inside the seal. Is this what you are calloig the silver ring.


Probably my whole problem then. I can't get it in. My old car was silver and this one is brass. Thought I read of people have similar issues. Confirmed it's the correct part. How do I get it into the tranny then?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> The seal boss should in inside the seal. Is this what you are calling the silver ring.


So the "brass ring" then sits inside the tranny? I had no leaks until I jacked the car up.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I would think it would be losing Oil ?
the bearing seal boss on all of mine were steel, machined into the CV housing. it then steps down to the splines.
how about a photo, its hard to tell whats wrong from here.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont have my bookmarks to save an image, I looked at the axle pictures on rock auto, you can see the splines, then a plain piece of shaft, then the bearing boss, then the CV housing.

The length of the splines and plan shaft to the bearing seal boss varries, it wont be the first time the part was wrong even if its right on the box.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> I dont have my bookmarks to save an image, I looked at the axle pictures on rock auto, you can see the splines, then a plain piece of shaft, then the bearing boss, then the CV housing.
> 
> The length of the splines and plan shaft to the bearing seal boss varries, it wont be the first time the part was wrong even if its right on the box.


Gap noted in picture I know is wrong, but the ring noted. That go in the tranny?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry is was driving back from Houston yesterday afternoon and evening.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so here's the rock Auto pic










on your picture I assume i am seeing the seal boss, and its looks brassy because its rusty.

So i think that either you don't have the snap ring seated or the axle spline part is too long.
Seeing as how its nearly all the way in, i think its OK for length. There is always a small gap between the CV housing and the transmission case.
So i don't think the snap ring is seated, or its missing, and that's why its pulling out when you jacked up the car.
If that's the only time it leaked that also tells me it OK for length.
I dont have a GA anymore but could take a pic tonight of the SR20 axle/trans case.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Only thing I can think of is I have the wrong part. I pounded and pounded. This axle is brand new so the brass is brass. I confirmed the right part, but maybe wrong part was put into the box? The brass ring will not go in. Also replaced the seal in the tranny. I have "0" leaks. The way I it is in the picture above is the way it is now. I might take the axle back and see if they will give me a different one if this is installed improperly. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> so here's the rock Auto pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any other ideas? I've been driving it but its' making me nervous. NO leaks. I might pull it again this weekend and compare to the one that was in it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I think we have beat it to death.
you either have an axle that has too long or too short splined section.
Or the snap ring is missing/damaged.
You know how hard it can be to get the axle out when the snap ring is engaged properly.
Yes if you have the old one still, remove the new one and compare.
you will need about a quart of trans Oil to top it up, catch the Oil in a pan to avoid spillage.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Well I think we have beat it to death.
> you either have an axle that has too long or too short splined section.
> Or the snap ring is missing/damaged.
> You know how hard it can be to get the axle out when the snap ring is engaged properly.
> ...


Well, I'll post my results on Saturday as long as it doesn't rain. I'm going to be pissed at Advance if this is the problem and make them give me a different/correct part.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

It's the ball joints again. I am going to bring it to a mechanic this time, as I dont' have the time to mess with it. $30 a side for the ball joints and I'll have him take a look at the axle. My fault because I went cheap when I did the ball joints last time


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What news ? did the Axle problem get resolved?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> What news ? did the Axle problem get resolved?


Took it to the mechanics yesterday since he's only going to charge $30 a side to do the ball joints and told him to take a look. I'll post the outcome


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Good news. Found out last week, they gave me the wrong part!!! I brough both in and showed them that they were different and the guy at Advance said, it didn't matter! Moron! So I asked him why they made TWO different kinds and to show me the other one. He gets it out and what do you know, looks just like mine. Installed in like 15 minutes this time and now is perfect. The issue is the ABS. Some have ABS and some don't. Looks like the ABS axle got boxed in the NON ABS box. All this guy knew is what hte computer said.


----------

